# Front port



## Keefan (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,
By accident I managed to destroy the front port of my computer case (I had the headphone cable plugged in the port and I stumbled upon the cable thus braking the port and twisting the end part of the cable). Now I'm looking for a new port but I'm having trouble finding exactly this model.
I presume, normally they aren't even sold separately as they come with the computer case where they are built in. Nevertheless I'm hoping it should be possible to find stuff like that on the Internet. The only question is - where is this place? Can anyone please point me to the right direction?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

What is the brand and model of your computer case? Have you tried contacting the manufacturer of your computer case? If not, try contacting the manufacturer of your computer case and start from there.


----------



## Keefan (Oct 20, 2008)

It's a completely no-name standard issue computer case, a standard tower. Something like five years ago I bought a ready-made computer, this spring I now built a completely new rig into the case.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That will be case specific. And unless it's a name brand (and usually not even then) will you be able to get replacement parts.

You have basically two options for case ports:

1) Get a new case
2) Get an addon unit that uses an open drive bay. For example: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...cm_re=5.25_bay_usb-_-9SIA1JM27U5653-_-Product


----------



## Keefan (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, thx.


----------

